# Can Phil Heath Sneak Up in Mr. Olympia Contest?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Injuries to Many Top Contenders an Unexpected â?????Giftâ???? By Joe Pietaro, MuscleSport Mag The bodybuilder known as â?????The Giftâ???? may receive an unexpected one come September 27. Phil Heath was not being spoken about as a top three contender for the Mr. Olympia title, but after a few good men had to drop out due [...]

*Read More...*


----------

